# Seneca 10-16,17



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Caught 4 LM bass: 13,15,15,and 17",
3 mid-size white bass-10-12"
2 SM bass:12 and 15"
All caught on rebel craw...slow reel and 3-5 second pause.
Also, Had the bald eagle fly over and land about 100' from me.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the nice report.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

maynard said:


> Caught 4 LM bass: 13,15,15,and 17",
> 3 mid-size white bass-10-12"
> 2 SM bass:12 and 15"
> All caught on rebel craw...slow reel and 3-5 second pause.
> Also, Had the bald eagle fly over and land about 100' from me.


There you go Maynard thanks for sharing your photos man 😁👍


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice day out! Never fished senaca but drove around it while camping at my buddies grounds.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I'm going to try some bank casting for Saugeye in the evening's.
Hope their feeding better now.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Good luck drag line let us know how you do. I'm trying to get some buddies together to go over Saturday and do some boat fishing before they drop the Lake to low


----------

